# Lapierre or Cube mountain bike?



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello guys
Opinions please on either of the above for around the £1100 mark. Would I be better off stopping with a hardtail for this sort of money or lower end full susp. Will be using it for road and trail and will not be able to resist the jumps ( ex factory bmx'er in a previous life, 28 years ago!!! ). Any experience with these bikes or any other make I could check out for this money. Thanks


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the Cube LTD Team £950 ish. The Ltd Race has a better fork at £1050 ish. I love my bike but the Lapierres are good too.

If you did want a full sus there's a couple spring to mind

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kona-Tanuki-Mountain-Bike-2011-Full-Suspension-MTB_39889.htm

http://activesport.co.uk/shop/artic...10-Full-Suspension-Mountain-Bike.html?pse=coa


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a cube sting, awesome bike.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Cube seem to be getting a good following at the minute from what ive been reading.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Cube are now a top 5 selling brand in the UK along with Specialized and Giant. The bikes are well speced for the money and are quite common now for this reason. I would not get a full suspension at this price as you can get a far better hardtail.

A couple worth looking at for cross country / all round use although would not suit big jumps would be:

Cube LTD Race : http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57167 (even comes with Fox forks for the price)

Vitus Zircon : http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49196

I own a Lapierre but for your budget I would get the Cube as they are better priced.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Cube Ltd Race for sure - amazing VFM and a decent frame too.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Decided to up my budget to £1500, What should i be looking at now? Still Cube (AMS maybe?) or something else, FS or still hardtail?
Thanks


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I would be looking at a carbon framed XC bike for that money. Still stay hardtail unless you will be doing enduro or some all mountain type stuff. Where will you be riding mostly?

I know the brand isn't exactly fantastic but take a look at the spec of this:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/rockrider-8-xc-141401998/


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Carbon isn't impact resistant enough so while pros use it a lot (and can replace frames whenever they want), it's a PITA on a normal MTB. Fine for some components and road bikes, not ideal for an MTB. And for £1500 you're not going to get a great carbon rig anyway.

I'd look at the excellent (me, biased?!) Specialized Stumpjumper HT for a bit under £1500.

Matt - Beng Materials Engineering, Swansea 1997


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Carbon isn't impact resistant enough so while pros use it a lot (and can replace frames whenever they want), it's a PITA on a normal MTB. Fine for some components and road bikes, not ideal for an MTB. And for £1500 you're not going to get a great carbon rig anyway.
> 
> I'd look at the excellent (me, biased?!) Specialized Stumpjumper HT for a bit under £1500.
> 
> Matt - Beng Materials Engineering, Swansea 1997


What do you qualify as an excellent carbon rig if that Decathlon one isn't?

I know a fair few people who ride carbon these days and none have had a problem for years with their frames. I'll be converting to an On-One carbon whippet soon myself!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

"Not for use downhilling" (on the spec) - that says it all.

Sure top notch carbon frames (Whyte, S Works, etc) are pretty good but carbon has poor impact resistance. Strong and stiff but clip a tree or a rock and you damage it - then can't repair it. Believe me, I've done a lot of work in composites.

I've got a few carbon bits on my bike but none are vulnerable like a frame is. I've known many people damage carbon frames beyond repair in fairly minor crashes. And in MTBing you crash.


----------



## JSnowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

The Specialized Camber Expert recently received a really good review may be look at the Elite version which hit's the £1500 budget, worth looking at anyway.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

i think fs is ok for you check http://www.canyon.com/_en/ direct sales and value for money bikes


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Stay say from carbon unless you are wanting to spend alot of money and it's for strictly cross country only!!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Guy I ride with has a Trek Fuel 9 and it's a lovely bike straight out of the box. You might pick up a Fuel 6 from 2010 for good money now, or second hand Fuel 9.

I ride a Specialized Stump Jumper HT and I love it. Don't intend to sell just keep tinkering. 

La Pierre are beautiful bikes but they always seem incredibly expensive.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

ABGT - good man! I have the same. Cost of bike - £1200. Cost of upgrades (only the front mech and stem is original apart from the frame) - had to be well over £1500!! Love it though!


----------

